# Can antibiotics make a dog feel sluggish?



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Sorry. I'm using my phone to write this so might be a bit jumbled. 
Finn is 11 months. 90 lbs. 
The vet treated him for hot spots. The areas were shaved and we were given Cephalexin 500 mg. Give 2 caps every 12 hours. 
And Neopredef powder. Apply to area every 12 hrs. 

Also has diarreah so giving him Hamburg and white rice. 
He seems really tired. And will only play fetch for a short time. 

We are at our cabin in Maine and Finn was due for a frontline but the Maine vet recommend Bravecto. Which I've not given him yet. 

My question is,
Would these meds make make A dog feel crappy?

He does have an appetite. 
His hot spots are on his neck and under his fur on his bum and up his tail about 8".


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

From my experience, yes they can affect your dog that way. You may want to try some organic pumpkin puree to help with the diarrhea (one tablespoon should do it).

Hope your pup gets better soon!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

they can upset their stomach and make them not feel well.

I give slippery elm 30-45 min. before the abx and make sure to give the abx with food


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Thx. I have pumpkin purée. But no slippery elm. Where can I get that?
I've never seen hot spots and was shocked after he was shaved. Plus he was sedated. Forgot to mention that. 
The vet said he needs to be dried completely after swimming. 
She thought that's how he got hot spots. 
Thanks sooo much for getting back so fast. 
I was getting nervous. He's wiped out. 
I froze a kong w the rice and boiled Hamburg. 
He likes it. 
And will give pumpkin purée now.


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson (Jun 18, 2015)

Antibiotics can definitely make a dog tired and sluggish.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

OH the dreaded hot spots. 

Kyleigh got them once when she was just over a year - I didn't find them until I noticed they stunk ... GROSS!!!!

So, yes, your dog likely (99%) got them from swimming (that's how Ky got hers) and not being dry enough. 

Not sure if you have a long coat or not (I do) ... but here's what I do:

1 - no more swimming after 6 pm
2 - towel dry as much as possible
3 - buy a pet hair dryer (this is what I bought [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Force-Steel-Quick-Dryer/dp/B000QS8QRA/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1438170140&sr=8-9&keywords=pet+hair+dryer[/ame]

I also bought colloidal silver and used that to treat her hot spots. (I use a holistic vet, and didn't want to use antibiotics unless I had to) 

K-9 Choice Foods Premium Raw Dog Food & Treats

He shaved her two spots, cleaned them up, and I put the colloidal silver on it (it's a liquid) 3-4 times a day, and within 2 days they were cleaned right up and starting to scab over. 

Good luck!


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

Just checking in to see how Finn is doing ...


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

DogWalker said:


> Just checking in to see how Finn is doing ...


Thanks for checking back in on Finn. He is so much better and almost back to his puppy self. 

And thanks to everyone for the advice. 
I'll definitely get the dog blow dryer. 
He's not a long haired shepherd but his coat is very thick and heavy. Those hot spots are deceiving. I was shock at how large there were after he was shaved. 

He has one more week on the antibiotic which I would have preferred not to give him but after seeing the angry condition of the areas I could see how easily something like that could become infected. The area on the under side of his tail was just so red and raw I thought it was infected. 
Take care everyone. And thx again.


----------



## DogWalker (Jun 16, 2015)

Excellent news!

One thing I learned from my nurse-wife is to always give the full regimen of antibiotics ... you can actually make it significantly worse because the bacteria can become immune to the antibiotics as they still are present even when the patient seems completely better.


----------

